# where to stay in syndey



## karthik198500 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi All
Which is the best place to stay in sydney . i am looking for rents between 400 $ per week


----------



## Eric Bosloor (Jul 15, 2014)

When I was at Sydney recently, I noticed that there were a number of service apartments around the area I was visiting at. Their rental fees are not on the high side and if you were to move in with a few of other people, then the share of your rent will be even lower. Hence, it really depends on what your purpose of visit is and for how long the duration will be. Try to look at accommodation that is close to your planned destination.


----------



## vborg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there,

$400.00 pw will not get you much in Sydney as this price is very close to the normal rental price you might expect to pay if you lease an apartment for 6 to 12 months unfurnished and not including any utilities.

I would do a search on Gumtree, you might get lucky.

Regards

Vincve


----------

